# Moving to Japan what do I take?



## babydoll (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello My family and I may be moving to Japan in the fall and We have three children under 6. What important items do I pack and what do I do about schools? Utsunomiya in Tochigi Prefecture is were we may be looking at living. Also we have a dog and am wondering what expenses people have had moving their pets with them? Thank you!


----------



## nemurigusuri (Oct 9, 2011)

I am binging my cat to Japan from the US. I have been in Japan for about a year and my cat will be flown here from LAX in 2 months. It literally took us over a year and well over a grand to import an Animal here. The laws here are strict. But I love my cat so much that I am willing to do what it takes to bring him here. 

If you want your kids to learn Japanese put them in the regular kindergartens and elementary kenritsu(state funded) schools. It will also save you so much more money than if you put them in international schools. I think it is also better because they are so young they will learn fast and acclimate to the culture faster and more naturally.

Good luck!


----------

